

Ask HN: What happens if you have a convertible note and are acquired? - haihai

If I have a $500k convertible note and then raise VC later it's easy: the note converts to shares at a discount.<p>But what if I sell before before the note has converted t shares? It wouldn't make sense to treat the acquisition price as "financing", so what typically happens?<p>What if the company is highly profitable and never raises more money and never gets acquired?
======
sajid
In both cases, the investor typically has the option to seek repayment or
convert. The conversion would be at the valuation you agreed for the note.

